# My first Character using Elements of Magic



## Dave Blewer (Jan 9, 2003)

Below is the first character that I have created using the rather superb system presented in Elements of Magic... Please peruse and point out any errors I may have made.

Thanks  

Jamos, male human Priest of the Winds 4: CR 4; Size M (5 ft., 11 in. tall); HD 4d8; hp 17; Init +1 (+1 Dex); Spd 20 ft.; AC 15 (+1 Dex. +3 Armour, +1 Shield); Attack +6 melee (Longspear 1d8+4/x3), +6 melee (club 1d6+3/x2) or +4 ranged (Darts 1d4/x2); SV Fort +2, Ref +2, Will +5; AL N; Str 16, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 11, Wis 12, Cha 13.
Languages Spoken: Common.
Skills and feats: Animal Empathy +5, Concentration +4, Divination +5, Handle Animal +3, Heal +5, Knowledge (Elvish practises) +2, Spellcraft +4, Wilderness Lore +5; Brew potion, Create Fetish, Track.
Possessions: Hide Armour (with spikes), Small Wooden Shield (with spikes), Longspear, 10 darts, Club, Fetishes of Animal Trance, Barkskin, Buyoncy Net, Cure Light Wounds x3, Goodberry, Magic Fang, Minor Symbol of Divinity, Obscuring Mist, Resist Elements (Cold) x2, Shillelagh, Soften Earth and stone, Summon Swarm; Potions of Delay Poison, Lesser Restoration, 112 sp
Magical Boons: Immunity to Low and Medium  Intensity Air Side Effects, 
Spell Lists: 5 MPs (4 0 free)  Companion Animal, Compel Animal, Compel Beast, Evoke Air,  Evoke Life, Evoke Area Air, Infuse Creature with Air, Infuse Object with Air, Infuse Object with Life, Preserve & Decay, Summon Air Element, Wall of Air
Notes: Jamos suffers a –4 penalty when using his armour and shield spikes in combat. Jamos suffers a 10% chance Spellcasting failure, 15% chance when also using his shield.

The Winds Guise: Jamos communes with his goddess, who uses his body as a channel for her power. His features twist and change. If he is channelling The Mother of Rain, his features are soft and welcoming and he is able to attract animals and beasts. If he channels The Mistress of Storms then his features become stern and unfriendly and he is able to repel animals and beasts. If he channels the Queen of the Vortex, his features become nearly skeletal and he is able to freeze his targets in place with fear.
	This is Compel Animal and Beast 3; the spell affects 4Hd of creature it attracts and repels its targets for 1min/3min/30min/30min Willpower Save, or holds its target for 1rnd/3rnds/3rnds/3min, Willpower Save.

Storm’s Fury: Jamos can direct the fury of The Mistress of Storms at a single target. This manifests itself as a blast of air that is able to strip flesh from bones. This windstorm can also be directed to explode in a sphere dealing damage to everything in its area.
	This is Evoke Air 3 that manifests itself as a ranged touch attack that deals d3/d6+3/3d6+3/5d6+3. The other effect is an Evoke Area Air 3 that manifests itself a 20’ sphere and can be avoided with a Reflex Saving throw for half. Damage is d3/d6+3/3d6+3/5d6+3.

Healing Breeze: Jamos can manifest the power of The Daughter of the Breeze in a warm eddy of air that has the power to heal wounds and disrupt undead.
	This is Evoke Life 3; it is cast as a ranged touch attack and heals d4/1d8+3/2d8+3/3d8+3 damage.

Embrace of the Windwalkers: Jamos can summon up a servant of his goddess who possesses either Jamos himself or a chosen target.  This gives the possessed access to many possible abilities, such as an increased sense of self and confidence in their abilities; the ability to fly; a personal wall of air that helps protect the target and protects them from dangerous windstorms; and finally, an enhancement to a creatures natural attacks. A different servant must be summoned for each effect that is desired.
	This is Infuse Creature with Air 3.  The full details of which can be read on page 79 of Elements of Magic.

Breath of the Windwalkers: Jamos can summon up a servant of his goddess who possess specified objects.  These servants are able to give that item many different enhancements and abilities, such as a magical enhancement to the armour bonus (the armour or clothes appear to be protected by a personal force field that knocks attacks away; an object can be invested with air energy so that it explodes when thrown harming all within 10ft; an object can be animated so that they fly; certain tools can be enhanced so that they perform their tasks better; the physical integrity of items can be enhanced; finally weapons can be augmented with air energy. A different servant must be summoned for each effect that is desired.
	This is Infuse Object with Air 3. The full details of which can be read on page 81 of Elements of Magic.


Breath of the Life givers: Jamos can summon up a servant of his goddess who possess specified objects.  These servants are able to give that item many different enhancements and abilities, such as a magical enhancement to the armour bonus (the armour or clothes take on an organic feel and even bleed when hit; an object can be invested with life energy so that it explodes when thrown healing all within 10ft; an object can take on the semblance of life; certain tools can be enhanced so that they perform their tasks better; the physical integrity of items can be enhanced; finally weapons can be augmented with life energy. A different servant must be summoned for each effect that is desired.
	This is Infuse Object with Life 3.  The full details of which can be read on page 81 of Elements of Magic.

Shield of the Mother: Jamos is able to shield foodstuffs, water and other natural matter from those creatures and spirits that would defile it. Those that approach such shielded material feel them selves assailed by a strong breeze when they get within a couple of feet of the material. It is rumoured that The Queen of the Vortex also gifts her worshippers the ability to speed up the spoiling of natural material. Jamos has had no urge to ever call upon this gift from his goddess.
	This is Preserve and Decay 3.  Jamos can preserve up to 30 cubic feet of material for up to a week.

Call Windchild: This summons the Elemental known to Jamos as Windchild. Windchild has been Jamos’ personal elemental for years now and the two of them are a good team.
	This is Summon Air Elemental 3, as detailed on page 94.  Here are Windchild’s Stats:

Windchild 
CR 3; Medium Elemental; HD 4d8+8; hp 26; Init +2; Spd 30 ft., Fly 60 ft. (good); AC 18 (19 vs. one creature/round, Touch 12, Flat-Footed 16); Atk +6 melee (1d6+3 slam and 1d6 Air); SA Spellcaster 3; SQ Elemental, DR 5/silver; AL varies; SV Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +1; Str 16, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 11, Wis 10, Cha 19.  Height 6 ft.
Skills and Feats: Bluff 7, Diplomacy 6, Gather Information 6, Intimidate 7, Knowledge (elemental) 2, Listen 7, Spot 7, Use Magic Device 6; Dodge, Flyby Attack.
	Special Attacks: Spellcasting: Spell level 2, mp 5, cantrips 4/day; Abjure Air, Create Air Object, Curse, Evoke Air, Evoke Area Air, Infuse Creature with Air, Infuse Object with Air, Manifest Air, Power Word, Summon Air and Wall of Air.
	Special Qualities: Elemental: Immune to poison, sleep, paralysis, and stunning; not subject to critical hits; no damage from Air, half damage (no damage on save) from Ice, Lightning, Sonic, & Void, 1 1/2 damage (half damage on save) Crystal, Lava, Metal, & Mud, double damage (normal damage on save) Earth.

Windwall: Jamos can create a solid barrier of air that is able to bear a normal humanoids weight. This wall can be used as a bridge between two points or can be used to protect himself and others from attackers.
	This is Wall of Air 3 as detailed on Elements of Magic page 96


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 9, 2003)

A minor mistake, but as level 4, Janos doesn't have access to 3rd level spells.


----------



## Dave Blewer (Jan 9, 2003)

Arrrghh... I knew that (honestly I did)


----------



## G.A. Donis (Jan 9, 2003)

Dave Blewer said:
			
		

> *Below is the first character that I have created using the rather superb system presented in Elements of Magic... Please peruse and point out any errors I may have made.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...




As a 4th level mage shouldn't the damages be like this:

level 0 = d3
level 1 = d6+4   (1/level to a max of +5)
level 2 = 3d6+4  (1/level to a max of +10)

Or am I mistaken?  This is likely for me.  All of us married men are quite often mistaken.


----------



## Dave Blewer (Jan 10, 2003)

No, you are not mistaken, that was my stupid mistake  

I am also a married man, you see


----------

